
GPT-3: Response to Philosophers - syrusakbary
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1B-OymgKE1dRkBcJ7fVhTs9hNqx1IuUyW/view
======
syrusakbary
The PDF is taken from this tweet thread:
[https://twitter.com/raphamilliere/status/1289129723310886912](https://twitter.com/raphamilliere/status/1289129723310886912)

